# DEZONNER lecteur DVD iBook (matshita)



## miguelito (26 Novembre 2003)

Je sais bien que le sujet à déjà été abordé, mais  je n'arrive pas à dézonner mon lecteur DVD sur mon iBook, j'ai également été sur macbidouille ou j'ai téléchargé un firmware mais celui lance OS 9 puis rien et ca ne marche pas
J'ai ensuite essayer VLC mais il lit les zones 2 en saccadé, et l'ibook lance automatiquement le lecteur DVD apple et refuse les autres régions
Aidez moi SVP à trouver un moyen simple de dézonner mon DVD
Merci
M


----------



## Zitoune (26 Novembre 2003)

Par principe, je ne réponds pas à ceux qui font du multipostage


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Oh l'autre !


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

heu ça veut dire quoi dézonner !!
bah quoi j'sais pas, j'sais pas ça arrive !

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Les DVD dans le monde sont par zones : 1,2,3,4,5  la zone 1 c pour les americains et zone 2 c pour le vieux continent .
L'ibook et le powerbook sont brideés a zone 1 , il veut le dezonner mettre toutes les zones , u know?


----------



## MrStone (26 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Par principe, je ne réponds pas à ceux qui font du multipostage














 C'est marrant j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu ça quelque part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Semac pour info, le dézonage consiste à retirer la protection (logicielle ou matérielle) qui fait que ton lecteur dvd ne peut lire que des médias issus d'une cerrtaine zone de dvd (1=USA, 2=Europe-Japon-Australie, 3=reste du monde), en t'interdisant la lecture d'un dvd provenant d'une des autres zones. 

Enfin d'autres l'expliqueront sans doutes mieux que moi


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Mr Stone tu lis tous les posts ?


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

merci les macusers pour ces infos ! je me coucherai moins bête ce soir !





@+


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

De rien


----------



## miguelito (27 Novembre 2003)

je vous touve un peu nuls, surtout Zitoune.
si j'ai posté ma requête à 2 endroits, c'est que je ne savais pas dans quelle rubrique cela serait le plus adapté.
Je n'ais cela dit pas + de réponse et j'ai remarqué que pas mal de questions de macusers postant occasionnellement sur ce forum restent sans réponse;
Faut t'il faire partie d'un groupe ?
Faut t'il avoir posté 10000 message pour entrer dans le clan ?
M


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

@miguelito : je ne sais pas si c'est en prenant les choses comme ça que tu auras une réponse.... 

Ce que je peux te dire:
1) VLC trompe le lecteur DVD et peut lire toutes les zones sans avoir à toucher au matériel (mettre dans les préf : "à l'insertion d'un DVD : ne rien faire"; lancer VLC et faire fichieruvrir un disque... et attendre un peu parfois le temps qu'il reconnaisse le format du DVD).
2) les derniers DVD américains sortis depuis au moins 2002 ont un cryptage supplémentaire pour éviter que les DVD européens puisse les lire (à la demande de l'industrie du film). En effet, VLC n'ayant pas été mis à jour sur ce décryptage, certains DVD peuvent être saccadés. Contre ça, pas grand chose à faire à part attendre que le soft soit upgradé.
3) je ne conseille pas de toucher aux firmware ou au matériel pour dézonner. Ces choses là sont assez fragiles... mais chacun prend ses responsabilités.

En tout cas chez moi tout se passe bien à part sur quelques DVD américains achetés récemment qui mettent 1 minute avant de se lancer avec des carrés rouges et noir au début. Mais après tout baigne.

Voilà.


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Très bonne réponse dfromparis


----------



## Pavlov (27 Novembre 2003)

[j'ai remarqué que pas mal de questions de macusers postant occasionnellement sur ce forum restent sans réponse;
Faut t'il faire partie d'un groupe ?
Faut t'il avoir posté 10000 message pour entrer dans le clan ?
]  

[/QUOTE] 
Moi j'ai aussi cette impression...
remarque en postant des messages du genre:
-Mhhh
-Ah ouais super
-Il fait beau et je mange des chips
-ma grand mère porte des rangers
et autres débilités sans rapport avec le sujet, on doit vite faire partie du clan non?


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

@ PAVLOV:
C'est du bénévolat ici, pas le service après vente de la FNAC ou d'Apple! Personne ne vous dois rien ici à priori...
En cherchant un peu on trouve souvent, mais peut-être est-ce trop demander d'être un peu dégourdi...

Moi qui suis Newbie (comme on dit par ici) j'ai toujours eu une réponse, donc rien à voir avec le nombre de posts comptés...

En l'occurence, vous avez la réponse pour le dézonnage donc calmos dans les nerfs.

Sinon un peu de Temesta et au lit!


----------



## Zitoune (27 Novembre 2003)

miguelito a dit:
			
		

> je vous touve un peu nuls, surtout Zitoune.
> si j'ai posté ma requête à 2 endroits, c'est que je ne savais pas dans quelle rubrique cela serait le plus adapté.



As-tu lu la charte quand tu t'es inscrit ?


Pour rappel, en voilà un extrait :

"En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, imprécis, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, orienté sexuellement, menaçant, violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement. Vous ne devrez pas non plus publier de contenu soumis aux droits d'auteur à moins que ce droit vous appartienne ou appartienne au Forum ni publier inutilement un même message dans plusieurs sujets."


----------



## Zitoune (27 Novembre 2003)

miguelito a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ais cela dit pas + de réponse et j'ai remarqué que pas mal de questions de macusers postant occasionnellement sur ce forum restent sans réponse;
> Faut t'il faire partie d'un groupe ?
> Faut t'il avoir posté 10000 message pour entrer dans le clan ?
> M



Tu te trompes : pour obtenir une réponse, il faut quelqu'un ait une idée !
Clique ici et tu verras combien j'ai eu de réponses à une question que j'ai posée !


----------



## Zitoune (27 Novembre 2003)

Pavlov a dit:
			
		

> remarque en postant des messages du genre:
> -Mhhh
> -Ah ouais super
> -Il fait beau et je mange des chips
> ...




On peut effectivement poster n'importe quoi (presque), mais pas n'importe où !


----------



## dfromparis (27 Novembre 2003)

Laisse tomber Zitoune...
A te justifier comme ça on finirait par croire que tu as mauvaise conscience! lol.


----------



## Zitoune (27 Novembre 2003)

dfromparis a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber Zitoune...
> A te justifier comme ça on finirait par croire que tu as mauvaise conscience! lol.








Non, non : j'explique, c'est tout !


----------



## Sir (27 Novembre 2003)

Le sage a parle ...


----------



## miguelito (28 Novembre 2003)

merci dfromparis
M


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

A vot service M'sieurs Dames!


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

yepaaa dfropP super d'ac sur le chapitre bénévolat (j'aime bien la formule genre uvre de charité !)

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux


----------



## MrStone (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Mr Stone tu lis tous les posts ?



Houlà, grand mal m'en prendrait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pis surtout j'aurais pas vraiment le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M'enfin pourquoi cette questions ???


----------



## alaok (28 Mai 2006)

une petite question à propos du réglage des préférences; vous conseillez de régler l'action à effectuer quand un dvd est enfourné  sur "ignorer" puis de lancer manuellement vlc. Pourquoi ne pas choisir "ouvrir avec vlc" directement   

d'avance merci


----------

